# Amplificador TDA7560



## //pollo// (Ago 19, 2007)

Quería saber si alguien habia armado el amplificador con el TDA7560, ya que tengo ganas de armar uno pero nose si es bueno o no el amplificador. si alguien ya lo armo y quiere contarme sus experiencias se lo voy a agradecer  y si tienen el esquema del pcb se los voy a agradecer mas  

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## jona (Ago 19, 2007)

hola
yo no lo arme,pero debes tener siempre en cuenta a la hora de armar algo asi,revisar la hoja de datos,pues alli viene especificaciones de el mismo y trae el pcb,para que estes seguro a la hora de armarlo.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXyxxwq.pdf

saludos


----------



## maxep (Ago 20, 2007)

hol a ya revise el data.. lo bueno de este tda es q soporta 2ohms. asi se le  puede conectar mas parlante sy subir la potencia..
el pcb puede ser igual al del 7386?
averigue el precio del 7560 y sale 47pesos argentinos.algo asi como 15 dolares


----------



## maxep (Sep 2, 2007)

re pregunto. alguien sabe si el pcb del 7386 me sirve para armar este amplificador?


----------



## //pollo// (Sep 27, 2007)

hola!disculpa la demora. si es posible cambiar el TDA7386 por el TDA7560, tienen la misma disposicion de patas.sabes que aca en mendoza al TDA7560 lo consigo a $23 lo que me parece es barato.estoy trabajando en un proyecto con este integrado, cuando lo termine posteo los diagramas y las PCBs.

suerte!

saludos!


----------



## maxep (Sep 27, 2007)

pollo esta reee baratoo! si aca sale 50$. lo bueno q tiene ese es q aguanta 2 ohms. o sea 8 parlantes de 4 ohms. y asi sube la potencia a 70 rms :O
lo q nos dejaria posblemente conectarle unos de esos sub de doble bobina(no muy pesado)


----------



## //pollo// (Sep 30, 2007)

hola maxep! como va? sabes que estoy trabajando en un proyecto con este integrado, es una etapa de potencia de 280w( osea 70w x4 a 2 ohm) para alimentar 4 subwoofers de 10 o 12 pulgadas doble bobina, todo esto lo voy a colocar en mi auto jeje.ahora estoy realizando los esquemas de las placas y toda la circuiteria auxiliar, cuando lo termine voy a habrir un tema nuevo con todos los datos para que los interesados en armarlo lo puedan armar, con los diagramas de las pcb y todo lo que sea necesario.

nos vemos!

suerte!

p.d.:la verdad que es un milagro que consiga estos integrados baratos, ya que estoy empezando a trabajar en la fabricacion de potencias y estoy tratando de que mis potencias sean un poco mas baratas a las potencias comerciales que venden en todos lados jeje.espero que mi negocio prospere jeje.


----------



## maxep (Oct 1, 2007)

pollo no creo q muevas un doble bobina con el 7560. te digo por q con el 7386 (ya se en 4 ohms y es menos potencia) no lo movia para nada.en cambio el 1562 movia al 50% un woofer pesado pioneer de bobina simple de 250rms.12" me parece q es poca potencia. lo q si te mueve son woofer mas livianos. mira yo compre un gbr de10"  de unos 120rms en 4ohms. y lo mueve barbaro.


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 1, 2007)

ahhh!ok, muchas gracias por el dato, me salvaste de hacer un terrible gasto jeje, sabes que arme un amplificador con el TDA1562 pero todavia no lo puedo hacer arrancar, seguro que en algo meti la pata jeje. entonces voy a ver si modifico las placas para ponerle dos TDA1562 para mover dos subwoofers, vos crees que asi va a funcionar?obvio que no le voy a poner un doble bobina, estaba pensando en un bomber dub de 12 pulgadas que vi hoy en el centro, es de 200w y se veia lindo, aparte no esta muy caro, cuesta alrrededor de $200 y los TDA1562 los consigo a 14 o 15$.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxep (Oct 2, 2007)

pollo ojo. fijate en el otro post del tda1562 lo q postee. me vnedieron uno trucho. no arranca ,,, por eso te digo ojo con eso. por ahi no es original el que vos tenes.
otra cosa aca te adjunto la foto de la bazoooka que me arme para el auto. suena barbaro.


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 3, 2007)

hola!que buena que esta esa bazoka!te ha quedado muy bien, sabes que el TDA mio tiene el logo de philips, parece ser original, cuando lo conecte por primera vez hizo un pop el woofer y el integrado empezo a levantar mucha temperatura.cuando le inyecte la señal de audio se me prendio el led de diagnostico y nunca mas arranco, y eso que todo estaba bien conectado.ahora ya no levanta nada de temperatura cuando lo alimento y el led de diagnostico esta encendido de forma continua.que puede ser?estara quemado el integrado?

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxep (Oct 9, 2007)

mm fijate en el datasheet cual es el pin de estado y verifica q te da. .en todo caso pide que te lo cambien.


----------



## JAESGOZ (Abr 1, 2009)

hola pollo cuentame armaste el amplificador con el tda 7560 si lo armaste porfa pasame la pcb gracias


----------



## superman9920 (Abr 22, 2009)

buenas. yo arme el amplificador con *TDA7560A(PAL007 de pioner es mucho mejor hasta en calidad y es el mismo datasheet)* jajaja, es que es tremendo amplificador(hasta da miedo ponerlo dentro de la casa) y eso que le puse una fuente de PC de 12v a 10A;

El mismo lo arme en una caja de FUENTE de PC para aprovechar el ventilador.

Incluso le puse parlantes de 100w grandes a cada canal y realmente es impresionante la claridad...(para buena calidad se debe poner parlantes buenos).
"PERO RECOMIENDO ENCARECIDAMENTE" ponerle un buen enfriador y con un ventilador, caso contrario funcionará horriblemente... y cuando digo horrible no es broma! , Por que calienta como para hacer un "pollo a la brasa".

les adjunto los archivos en PCB WIZARD.

Nota:
Deben modificar la parte de los agujeros del enfriador para adaptar el que van a colocar.


----------



## JAESGOZ (Abr 25, 2009)

un saludo, tengo una duda , yo tengo un subwofer marca premier (marca de gama economica) es de doble bobina dice que la potencia rms es de 200w (pero en la especificacion dice 100W bobina de 4 ohmnios x2 imaginoq ue de ahi sacan los 200) bueno el caso es que quiero armar un sonido 2.1 con este integrado, tengo entendido que puedo conectarle un canal a cada bobina del parlante por lo tanto utilisaria 2 canales para el subwofer y podria sacarle 23w x canal en 4 ohmnios x2 , mi pegunta es si conecto de esta forma el subwofer me dara 46 wats rms ? porque si es asi es potencia suficiente para mover este subwofer y podria conectar otros 2 parlates de 6" en los canales restantes para los drivers laterales y tendria lisito mi sistema 2.1,
la otra opcion es configurar mi paralnte para que trabaje con 2 ohmnios (en paralelo las bobinas) y asi segun el datashet tendria 43 w rms x canal, la pregunta es esta potencia es real ? porque siendo asi podria utilizar este integrado para mover perfectamente 4 subwofer como los que tengo 

les agradesco em saquen de esta duda pue estoy indesiso si comprar este integrado
gracias de antemano


----------



## superman9920 (Abr 25, 2009)

4 x 50W/4W MAX.
4 x 45W/4W EIAJ
4 x 30W/4W @14.4V, 1KHz, 10%
*4 x 80W/2W MAX.*
*4 x 77W/2W EIAJ*
*4 x 55W/2W @14.4V, 1KHz, 10%*
EXCELLENT 2W DRIVINGCAPABILITY


buenas JAESGOZ. te cuento que yo arme este amplificador, pero con la diferencia, de que utilice el PAL007A(tda7560A) de pioner, que segun el fabricante tiene una potencia de 4x60w.

Yo tenia mucha curiosidad por saber si eso era cierto y no me pude aguantar las ganas y lo compre.

Hasta ahora me tiene convencido, mi habitación tiene 8m x 8m de area y el sonido que manda es para reventar los oidos(hace escuchar hasta el mas sordo, por asi decirlo), *lo tengo conectado directamente a la salida de mi PC*. desde luego que con los parlantes de 100w

Yo creo que si tiene los 60w reales, o quizas el TDA7560 tenga los 50w reales, por que es el que utiliza PIONER pero con el otro nombre(PAL007A).

O quizas debas esperar otras opiniones antes de meter la pata, tu que dices?

nota:
Yo soy de Bolivia, y el integrado me llego a costar 40 Bs,  son como 5,71 dolares. yo creo que esta barato.



nos vemos....


----------



## max2009 (May 17, 2009)

Buenas gente soy maxi nuevo en el foro estoy buscando un amplificador para colocar a la salida de un autoestereo pioner y mas o menos lo que necesito es que tenga de 80w x 4 considerando que lo voy alimentar con la bateria del automovil o mas desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## joxele (May 27, 2009)

buenas estoy montando en tda 7560, alguien podria decirme el valor de los potenciometros que habria que poner en las entradas para regular el volumen. gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 27, 2009)

Amigos, amigos...

NO se confundan! !

estos integrados son muy buenos, muy lindos y prolijitos pero son una gran farsa! ! !

son los tìpicos integrados cuadrafónicos q traen los autostereos de ahora.

miren... si se alimenta con 12[Volts] y 10[Ah] la potencia consumida es de 120 [Watts]. Entonces jamás podría entregar 4 salidas de 40watts ya que: 4 x 40[Watts] = 160[Watts] estaría entregando más potencia de la que consume.

NO se dejen engañar. armenlo, disfrutenlo, pero no crean que tira esa potencia.

agradezcan si les otorga 7[Watts] reales por salida, y con una distorción mediana... porque al tope van a ver que distorciona mucho.


saludos amigos.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Abreviaturas como _pq_ y _q_ son aptas para chat o SMS. No para el foro. Por favor, no las uses. Gracias.


----------



## max2009 (May 27, 2009)

Hola gente lei el ulrimo comentario de que los integrados no entregan la potencia que dicen por salida pero si lo dicen en los datasheets ¿como no creer en un documento con calculos y graficos que los fundamentan?


----------



## superman9920 (May 28, 2009)

buenas DJ DRACO.
Con el debido respeto a tu conocimiento... en buen tono jejeje. Seguro estas acostumbrado a armar estos micros sin Enfriador verdad?.

Por favor lee detenidamente el Datasheet. acerca de la potencia.

Se ve que ni siquiera te asomaste a armar el PAL007(TDA7560)?, por que yo lo tengo y con parlantes de "100w con tweeter". suena vastante potente.

nota: yo tengo un coche a diesel con bateria de 12v y 80A y va de maravilla el Amplificador.

Desde luego y te doy la razón, la distorsion es para morirse, o suicidarse... es más ni siquiera da volumen(Pero si es que no le pones enfriador).

Con respecto la distorsión mmm, se podria decir innotoria a "maximo vol".  Vastante aceptable, sumamente aceptable, tremendamente aceptable, como para reventar los oídos y es buena calidad (y con 14.4V es mucho mejor).
Como dije antes el secreto es el enfriamiento que le pongan!. pongale uno vastante grandesito!.


----------



## superman9920 (May 28, 2009)

joxele.
ah! me olvidava.
sugiero ponerle potenciómetros aprox. no menor de 100k, recomendado como 250k yo creo que estaría bien.
Desde luego todo depende de la potencia de entrada que le pongas!.

nota:
En el datasheet de TDA7560 muestra que el amp es de:
4 x 45W QUAD BRIDGE CAR RADIO AMPLIFIER PLUS HSD
El testeo muestra con 13.2v  y 14.4v a 10Ah, pero;
Su maximo es 18V a 10Ah osea  18 * 10 = 180w  o 4x45 = 180.
Corrijanme si estoy equivocado!


----------



## superman9920 (May 31, 2009)

PCB de TDA7560


----------



## martinvol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gracias, lo voy a armar!


----------



## beto816 (Sep 16, 2009)

Holas ............. 
estuve leyendo todo el tema ............ y tienen razón que estos integrados no darían nunca esa potencia a esa tensionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...........

pero todo tienen una solución ..........
busquen desarrollar una funde swichin que aumente esa tensión a la que necesitamos ..... de seguro no es difícil en este foro hay muchas ++--20v a 12v y otras superiores para conectar directo en el automovilllllll.........


----------



## manu18 (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola amigos quisiera saber cual es la mejor fuente para estos integrados ( el tda 7560 y 7386 ) y si sirve una conmutadora.
  Otra duda era si es necesario un pre amplificador ( en mi caso el ampli es para la pc ).
Muchas gracias y felices fiestas.


----------



## chesterchess (Feb 25, 2010)

pregunta, se puede conectar directamente, a la bateria de 12V 75 Amp?

tengo ganas de armala, y ponerle un filtro pasabajos antes. para potenciarlos, y asi conectar un woofer mediano para tener un poco de golpe y que el sonido este un poco mas completo.

ya que estamos, alguna recomendacion para mi idea?


----------



## chesterchess (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola otro pregunta mas, estuve buscando en un par de casas de electronica que conosco,
pero no pude ubicar el TDA7560A.   algun lugar donde sepan que lo puedo conseguir?
Soy de Buenos Aires, Lomas De Zamora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2010)

chesterchess dijo:


> Hola otro pregunta mas, estuve buscando en un par de casas de electronica que conosco......



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## alee_611 (May 7, 2010)

estoy por armar un amplificador de estos pero no se bien q*UE* disipador necesitan? podrian subir fotos de los q*UE* les pusieron ustedes y decirme cuanto calientan? muchas gracias


----------



## neutron (Jun 12, 2010)

hola..queria saber que precio esta hoy este integrado.. el tda7560..
gracias..


----------



## neutron (Jun 14, 2010)

bueno.. les comento que mande un mail a algun local o distribuidor (no estoy seguro) preguntando sobre el precio del tda7560.. y me dijo que sale 58$....serian unos 14 o 15 dolares...

consulte en *Electronica el Universo* Boulogne Sur Mer 399, Capital Federal - Tel:  4861-4889
eluniversoelect@aol.com

yo opino que no es caro por la potencia y sensillez de su circuito. creo que vale la pena armarlo para un auto.. ya que alimentar eso con una fuente comun seria totalmente absurdo..

suerte


----------



## neutron (Jun 18, 2010)

por casualidad alguno tiene algun pcb del TDA7560 pero que no tenga componentes atras del integrado? ya que el disipador que tengo pensado ponerle es bastante grandesito...

gracias


----------



## Santee (Oct 7, 2010)

Buenas...gente,  Paso a preguntar:​
*TDA 7560:*
- Me recomiendan este integrado ? 
- Vale la pena ? 
- Alguien lo armo ? 
- El precio que conseguí por el integrado es de $51.00 pesos argentinos. Caro ? 
- Recomendaciones en el armado ? 
- Buena refrigeración no ? 
- Mute y Stanby van al positivo ? 
- GND y GND-señal, se unen ? ( en el .pcb deje la pista cortada por las dudas )

La idea que tenia es usar dos entradas para audio, osea estéreo y las otras dos para instrumento/micrófonos. Seguramente con algún previo antes. 
Comparto el .PCB que diseñe, costo pero salio, dándome maña. acepto opiniones y recomendaciones, 

Saludos y Gracias

PD: El pcb no tiene los datos de los componentes. En el .rar esta el diagrama por el cual me guié
PD2: Soy nuevo. Es bien donde postie, no  ?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ificador-potencia-2000w-24339/#post374168#901

¿Y si le dabas al buscador antes?

Recomendaciones, pocas. Sólo no metas la pata con los componentes ni las soldaduras.
¿Refrigeración? Leé el datasheet que hasta te deben dar el valor de la Rth del disipador que necesitás.
Mute y S-By _pueden_ ir al positivo en la mayoría de los integrados de esta línea, no sé este en particular.
GND y Signal GND se unen si son la misma. Usualmente lo son.

Y sí, está bien donde lo posteaste.

Saludos


----------



## Santee (Oct 10, 2010)

pss:


Como buscar busque, no respondia mis dudas, pero bueno gracias por responder, y el .pcb que decis esta bien ? 

estoy a punto de meterlo al acido, por eso pregunto.

Ah, y no todos los integrados unen GND y GND señal. por eso pregunte, 

Saludos gracias


----------



## tatajara (Oct 10, 2010)

El pcb no esta mal echo, lo que yo le hubiera echo es acomodar un poquito mejor los componentes pero no esta mal lo que hiciste
Usaste autorruteo o manual?


----------



## Santee (Oct 10, 2010)

Gracias, mm... manual osea, fui viendo como poder conectar las cosas sin que me queden componentes atrás del integrado por el tema del disipador. 


Saludos gracias, despues subo fotos de como quedó


----------



## tatajara (Oct 10, 2010)

Bueno bueno lo que yo te quería decir es que no pongas tan dispersos los componentes pero no esta mal lo que vos hiciste haslo así y cuéntanos 
Saludos y suerte con tu proyecto 
tatajara


----------



## Santee (Oct 10, 2010)

Lo voy a tener en cuenta, muchísimas gracias, 

Santee.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 10, 2010)

de nada 
cuando lo termines muestranoslo 
saludos tatajara


----------



## Santee (Oct 11, 2010)

Gente, termine el ampli soldé todo y lo coloqué en su caja, 

todavia no lo probé por que me surgió una duda, las cuatro salidas tiene que tener una cargar ? osea debo conectar los 4 parlantes para probar ? 

solamente tengo dos parlantes ahora, mi idea era conectarlos en 2 salidas probar y conectarlos en las otras 2 y probar.

Que dicen ? 

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 11, 2010)

Mira primero conéctalo sin parlantes por las dudas y si anda enchúfale los parlantes ase como dijiste primero en dos salidas y después en las otras 
Saludos y suerte tatajara

A me olvidaba lee el post de fogonazo para informarte mejor y para tus próximos proyectos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## Santee (Oct 11, 2010)

Genial, termino la caja, que esta quedando de diez, y reviso todo unas 51 veces por las dudas, . 

Saludos y gracias en breve vienen las fotos


----------



## tatajara (Oct 11, 2010)

jajaja mejor que sean 52 por las dudas ajaja
saludoss, esperamos tus fotos
tatajara


----------



## zxeth (Oct 11, 2010)

yo que vos dejo un BUEN lugar para el disipador, imaginate que el 8571j calienta y bastante, y eso que es de 4 a 8ohms, no me imagino uno de 2ohms. Puro calor, pero eficiente para el coche


----------



## tatajara (Oct 11, 2010)

Si si yo no le decía lo de la parte del disipador sino que no deje tanto espacio entre el ci y los demás componentes pero no esta mal lo que hizo. Hay que tener cuidado con eso los ruidos matan jeje 
Bueno no se escandalizen ya nos va a contar lo que le salio de esto jaja 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Santee (Oct 11, 2010)

jajajaja, dale, 

Zxeth el disipador que le puse es bastante cojonudo, con un buen cooler atras,

Saludos, estoy sopletiando.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 11, 2010)

Bien bien, sin problemas con el disipador jajaj


----------



## Santee (Oct 11, 2010)

Bueno, acabo de probarlo y nada ni un ruidito. osea no anda. :/ no se quemó por suerte pero que sera ? 

Muted? 
standby, estan a positivo con una resistencia de 10k y su capacitor correspondiente. :/ 

fuente de alimentacion de 250w at, 
los coolers encienden,

ayuda. 

Saludos


----------



## tatajara (Oct 11, 2010)

Las conexiones de corriente no te quedaron flojas y no hacen buen contacto fíjate por que ami me paso, lo probaste sin parlantes primero como te dije??


----------



## Santee (Oct 11, 2010)

Bueno te comento, que revisando el problema eran las soldaduras en las borneras de salidas, el estaño no " se agarro ". 

Ahi tengo andando dos canales, 

Saludos MUCHÍSIMAS gracias.

Pd: Fotitos, a quien no le gustan ? jajajaja

faltan detalles esteticos, como pintura, entrada y capas un intento de serigrafia quien sabe. jajaja

Gracias.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 11, 2010)

Te quedo bueno tu proyecto disfrútalo
Ten cuidado con las soldaduras aveces pasa 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Santee (Oct 11, 2010)

Gracias, de los errores se aprende no  ?

Saludos y gracias. 

PD: una pregunta, se podria llevar a cabo mi idea ?  osea

canal 1 y 2: Sonido estereo 
canal 3 y 4: entrada de mic/instrumento.  

Alguna recomendacion  ?


----------



## tatajara (Oct 11, 2010)

Si tu idea se puede lo que vos tenes que hacer es un PRE para micrófono (2 uno por canal) entonces en uno y dos conectas in l y r de sonido (1= l, 2= r) y en las otras dos el PRE en cada canal 
Saludos tatajara

acordate de las masas van todas juntas


----------



## Santee (Oct 11, 2010)

Sisis, copado en cuanto pueda, veo de armarlo. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 11, 2010)

bueno cualquier cosa pregunta 
saludos


----------



## neutron (Oct 22, 2010)

te quedo muy buena la caja..pero creo que el cooler te convendria ponerlo al reves, o sea, que saque aire..asi no se te llena de tierra adentro.. y el disipador me parece medio justo de tamaño, pero creo que con el cooler va bien.. 
una pregunta: suena fuerte? tiene buenos graves?


----------



## zxeth (Oct 23, 2010)

neutron dijo:


> te quedo muy buena la caja..pero creo que el cooler te convendria ponerlo al reves, o sea, que saque aire..asi no se te llena de tierra adentro.. y el disipador me parece medio justo de tamaño, pero creo que con el cooler va bien..
> una pregunta: suena fuerte? tiene buenos graves?



Nononono, el cooler siempre se pone (en el caso que no se sepa) tirando aire para adentro, sino puede hasta sacarle disipacion al disipador y calentar mas. Casi siempre se pone asi cuando se esta totalmente seguro que puede ir asi. En las pc's por ejemplo la fuente saca el calor, pero porque tiene perforaciones internamente que dejan circular el aire que pasa desde afuera del gabinete, despues por el disipador del micro y despues por la fuente.


----------



## Santee (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola gente. respondiendo a las preguntas de:
neutron: el cooler quedó bien, lo que note es que NO CALIENTA NADA, no lo he tenido por mucho tiempo de corrido prendido pero al palo suena lindo y eso que los parlantes que tengo no son para nada buenos. ( medio pelo ) pero en si suena muy bien me gustó. 

PD: el pcb que subi funciona de maravillas

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 25, 2010)

Santee muy bueno tu amplificador!
A disfrutarlo!!
Agucasta


----------



## Santee (Oct 26, 2010)

Eu, gracias. 
se podría decir que lo recomiendo; Por que me gusto no por que sépa algo. 

Saludos.


----------



## elgab7 (Oct 28, 2010)

maestros de la electronica! necesito de su opinion y sabiduria!  me estoy por hacer el ampli ese! lo voy a tirar con una fuente de pc y tengo ganas de ponerle 2 woofers de 10 o 12 pulgadas y 2 twetters todo por 100watts osea cada woofer y cada tweeter... va andar bien? me los ira a tirar bien bien? ustedes que opinan?? y que opinan de la modificacion que hice en las entradas? y del pcb que arme del tda 7560 que hice? ira a andar?.. no quiero q se me queme.. jejej ya se me an quemado unos cuantos! XD por eso es que acudo a ustedes!  desde ya muchas gracias por molestarse en responder! abrazos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ai esta la imagen del pcb y ahora les dejo la lista de componentes

c1-2: 0.47uf
c3-4: 0.47uf
c8: 100nf
c7: 2200uf
c6: 47uf
c5: 0.47uf
c10: 1uf
c9: 1uf
r1: 10k
r2: 47k

creo q no me falta ninguno...
si alguien quiere el pcb lo tengo, me lo pide y listo! con gusto se lo doy!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Creo que está bien! pero una pregunta.. Dos parlantes de 12"? no es mucho para este amplificador?? Digo.. Me parece que es parlante muy grande.. Si es de bobina bien liviana puede andar.. pero me parece que es mucho igual.. qué marca son? y de cuantos watt??

Saludos 
agucasta


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2010)

No hay problema si le conecta a las cuatro salidas del amplificador Woofers de 21", siempre y cuando no sobrepasen la impedancia mínima del amplificador por canal.


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

jajaj obvio.. igual, si está construyendo un proyecto de estas caracterìsticas, totalmente DIY, con un tda 7560, no creo que tenga semejante guita como para comprar 4 woofers de 21" si es que existen (en vida real vi hasta de 18") yo lo que le dije es que no tiene sentido, no que no se puede. Porque capaz que con 4 de 8" podés hacer más ruido (seguro que la bobina de un 8" es más liviana que la de un 21") se entiende?

Podés, podés. Tiene sentido?

Si querés andar "cómodo" con un 12" (no fuertíiiisimo tampoco, pero bastante bien) elegíte un TDA2050, Mnicolau posteó uno MUY bueno. Buscalo en el foro.

Offtopic: Yo hice este amplificador (tda 7560 de la pagina italiana esa que anda dando vueltas por la red). Y lo usé para una moto, con 4 parlantes de 4 pulgadas 60Watt y con eso andaba más que bien (se escuchaba desde una cuadra) OBVIO que sin graves, porque estos parlantes , sin caja, no mueven nada de masa de aire (cero bajos). Si querés hacerte un subwoofer de 12", este TDA no va a servir..

Si me equivoco, corrìjanme por favor. Mi respuesta es sólo para que no se embalen a comprar woofers de 12" y 2millones de pesos que después no les va a servir.. 

Saludos..

Agucasta


----------



## elgab7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Gracias agucasta y tacatomon! y entonces que me recomiendan para hacer mover 2 parlantes de 10 pulgadas x 100w x 4ohm y 2 tweeters?? porque me quiero hacer una cajita y anteriormente me habia armado un equipito con 2 tda7375 y me tiraba de 10 un woofer de 8 ohm x 100w creo q*UE* era... quiero que se escuchen bien lo graves con buen golpe y los agudos ovbiamente.. jeje v*O*s decis q*UE* si me armo un circuito con los 2050 va a andar bien??


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Mirá elgab. Tengo hechas ya 2 placas con TDA 2050. Son, sencillamente, EXCELENTES. Ambas con parlantes GENERICOS de 12" rango extendido 300Watt. Andan fuertísimos. Anteriormente, al primero le había puesto un 10" (siempre 8ohms eh?) y andaba genial, sólo que un gracioso le hundió la pelotita del medio del parlante y empezó a sonar mal) y para probar compré los 12" marca "zebra" (65 pesos en cordoba, en Electronica Argentina, porque veo que sos de canals) y se ZAAARPAAA.. muy pero muy buena la versión puente del 2050 de Mnicolau. La potencia me salió algo así como 30 pesos hacerla. El trafo, muy simple (17x17vac 3A) me salió 50 pesos y 65 pesos el parlante. La caja ya la tenía (es una remodelación de una cajonera jajaja)

Y ahora estoy terminando un proyectito con otro de estos amplificadores, más un PRE peavey (diseño de Oscar Monsalvo), y otra cajonera, para hacer un combo de guitarra electica, tambien de 12 pulgadas, sólo que parlante "celestion" de 200 pesos 

Son muy buenos estos amplis. 

Ah, recién veo un pequeñisimo detalle: son de 4 ohms tus parlantes. MEJOR! podés ponerlos en serie, y con un solo amplificador, vas a tener 50 maravillosos watts (teóricos) repartidos en 2 parlantes, pero el volumen final, será como multiplicar los db de 1 x 1.4.

Sería genial, ya que ambos parlantes andarían más "descansados", el ampli también porque trabajaría a 8 ohms, y la sensibilidad de salida (db) sería optima.

Los tweeters son piezo? Para interiores no son muy recomendables porque suenan a "lata", pero igual, estarían conectados en paralelo a cada uno de los woofers, total no cambiarían la impedancia.

Es mi opinión, nada más.
De aficionado a aficionado.. 

Saludos..


----------



## elgab7 (Oct 28, 2010)

uhh!! de 10 che!! tenes el pcb a medida?? y los componentes?? ya me lo estoy haciendo..  ahhh!!! y un millon de gracias lokzo!!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Por supuesto elgab7! Te paso el vínculo, de este mismo foro, para que valores el trabajazo que se mandó Mnicolau con el diseño de esas placas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-bridge-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Ahí en la primer página está la PCB súper compacta con los componentes y todo eso.

PD: si comprás los componentes en Cordoba capital, NI DUDES de hacerlo en Electrónica Argentina. (no es propaganda, no creas que soy el dueño jajaja nada que ver) pero en Celsius, etc etc, son ladrones directamente..
Un abrazo! cualquier duda, preguntá, acá hay gente que sabe muchísimo  (no yo jajaj)
Agucasta


----------



## elgab7 (Oct 29, 2010)

muchas gracias amigo cordobes! jajajaj che mira tengo un par de dudas mas y no te j****o mas.. jeje cuales son los colores de la resistencia de 1k y la de 2,2 ohm? *POR*q*UE* tengo un monton de plaquetas y no quiero gastar mas plata al d****e... ja! entonces rajuño de componentes que tengo.. ... otra cosa. como hago para saber de cuantos ampers es mi trafo? *POR*q*UE*  t*E*ngo un par y nose como averiguar eso... y lo voy a hacer estereo al asiq*UE* de cuanto me recomendas la fuente? tenes idea de cuanto me saldria? *POR*q*UE*  tengo que mandar a pedir todo... y necesito mas o menos saber cuanto me va acostar todo... ahh!! y otra cosa! yo le estaria cargando unos 2 woofers de 12 pulgadas con sus repectivos tweters para cada uno ( 1 por bafle digamos..) de cuanta impedancia y watts me recomendas que sean para que se escuche de 10 de 10 como los tuyos?! 

AHH!!! UN MILLON DE GRACIAS!!! 

da gusto estar en un foro como este! 

che me olvidaba de algo! XD la placa es exactamente la misma que hiciste vos no? y como haria para redimensionarla a tamaño real? de cuanto es la placa virgen que tengo que comprar? osea la medida..  GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Me alegro servir de algo, y no sólo estar logueado para pedir cosas jajaja (aunque empecé así)

Bueno, con lo de las resistencias, http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/trucos/resistor/resistor.htm
esa página está buenísima. Igual, la de 1k es Marrón, negro, rojo, dorado... (las resistencias cuestan 3 centavos cada una) 

Para saber el amperaje de un trafo, en realidad no hay un método exacto. Porque como sabemos, el amperaje máximo de un trafo, es aquel en el cual la demanda de potencia no calienta el bobinado. Se puede hacer una aproximación de acuerdo al tamaño del núcleo (de las chapas EI) sección por profundidad, pero no son muy exactos. Yo tengo armadas 2 placas con tda 2050 (y terminando una 3ra) y tengo: en la primera: 17 + 17vac 5A. Rectificados, +-24v. Y anda muy bien. Pero la segunda, que tuve que mandar a hacer el trafo, 17 + 17vac, me costaba 50 pesos de 3A y 60 el de 4A. Por cuestiones de pobreza compré el de 3A (muy triste lo mio jaja) y anduvo IGUAL de genial que el otro de 5A que tengo. O sea que con 3 amper es suficiente. Para uno estereo, está de más decir que se necesitarían 6A. (aunque creo, estimo, que con la fuente que tengo de 5A también funcionaría en estereo)

Parlantes: la parte más cara, (si sos recontra exigente con la calidad)
Te contaba en otros post mas arriba, que tengo unos woofer de 12" 300W 8 ohms. Esos son los "ideales" para este amplificador. Son los que mejor se llevan, digamos. Pero, los míos son "baratos". No de marca. Son Zebra. Y con eso vuelan! al principio les había puesto 4 tornillos que lo sostenian a la caja, y al final se aflojaron las tuercas por lo fuerte que sonaba, así que le puse 4 tornillos más y con 2 tuercas cada uno. Me costaron 65 pesos en Elec. Arg.  

Si tenés más presupuesto, hay infinidad de parlantes buenos. Nacionales como los "JAHRO" que son pesaditos, y andan muy bien con los graves, o importados (hay muchos y caros)

Pero yo te diría que con los "económicos" sobra. No es un HI-end total (yo no lo uso para el DVD) lo uso para fiestas, o juntadas en patios, etc (mi patio tiene 22mts de largo, y con 2 de estos anda baaarbaro)

Y los tweeters, que no sean piezoelectricos de 5 pesos porque te c@gan todo el resto 

pero básicamente, 8ohms, 12" y 300W.

Gastos: (Cba capital) 

2PCB (para estereo) 40 pesos. (6 pesos cada TDA 2050)
fuente (trafo 17x17 5A màs 4 capacitores de 4700uf + 8 diodos) 80 pesos.
2 parlantes económicos "zebra": 130 pesos. 
caja acústica: es muy relativo el precio por el material 
la felicidad que te da escuchar al "mango" con algo que hiciste vos: NO TIENE PRECIO jajaja
para todo lo demás, existe Mastercard!! jajajajjaja

no, fuera de chiste (tengo que tirar chistes de vez en cuando porque si no me muero jaja)

ANda muy bien, es un bicho fiel, incluso tiene protección de corto, y de temperatura. Si se pasa de calor (es raro) se apaga un rato hasta que se enfría (a mi no me pasó nunca, ni usandolo al mango)

Con eso, tenés sonido para raaato..

Saludos, y cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntar!


----------



## elgab7 (Oct 29, 2010)

la felicidad que te da escuchar al "mango" con algo que hiciste vos: NO TIENE PRECIO jajaja
para todo lo demás, existe Mastercard!! jajajajjaja

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!! que culiao!!! 

che de 10 lo tuyo eh?!te pasaste lo*CA*zo!! gracias por tu ayuda!! cuando lo tenga listo te mande unas fotines!  jejeje cualq*UIER* cosa mi e-mail es 







 si q*E*r*É*s seguimos charlando de estos amplis!! jaja


un abrazo y suerte en todo!!!
gracias por la buena onda!!!
abrazo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Para saber el amperaje de un trafo, en realidad no hay un método exacto. Porque como sabemos, el amperaje máximo de un trafo, es aquel en el cual la demanda de potencia no calienta el bobinado. Se puede hacer una aproximación de acuerdo al tamaño del núcleo (de las chapas EI) sección por profundidad, *pero no son muy exactos.*


  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Dale, ya anoté tu e-mail, pero cuidado con postear tus datos personales (te van a bannear) y con las malas palabras 





> culiao


 también.. Disfrazalas con "@" como: culi@dos por ej. jajajajaj

Esas cosas hacen que venga Fogonazo y se enoje jajajajaaj

Un abrazo! 
Y dale, espero las fotos! 
Yo cuando termine el último te aviso también. Es para guitarra electrica  y estoy haciendo hasta la caja de manera artesanal (un cajón de madera jaja)

Agucasta

PD: Eza, no es para despreciar tu trabajo, porque vos sos técnico, sos un modelo a seguir en la electrónica y no soy nadie para tirar abajo tu excelente trabajo, porque no tengo conocimientos. Ni un 1% de los tuyos, pero 





> Es un valor 'promedio', ni mas ni menos que lo que se necesita para tener una idea de la corriente que podemos sacarle al transformador. Solamente que hay que saber en que condiciones hay que redondear la potencia 'para arriba' o 'para abajo', porque el coeficiente 1.5 puede variar entre 0.25 y 2.5 (segun el propio Francisco L. Singer en su 'Manual del Ing. Electricista' )



Yo leí de punta a punta tu post, porque me pareció muy interesante. Y dije lo de aproximado JUSTAMENTE por ese comentario de arriba. 
Perdón si está mal lo que dije.

Saludos.


----------



## Holas (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola...Feliz año nuevo ; estube leyendo sobre este tda y me gusto mucho , pero a la vez me surgieron dudas...
1)Para hacer el circuito de superman9920 con el mètodo de planchado , no hay que imprimirlo en forma "espejo" verdad?
2)¿Cuantos parlantes de 4ohms le puedo llegar a poner , para que no pierda la calidad del sonido?
3)No encuentro en el circuito el pote regulador de sonido.Si es que tengo razon por donde es que se le puede poner...

Perdon por las molestias. Nos vemos

Llame  a una casa de electronica de Mar del Plata (Free electron) y me dijieron que el tda 7560(vale 70,20$)y el Tda 7386 , sale 36 , pero que no les quedaban mas de este ultimo , hay tanta diferencia entre ellos , digo por la diferencia de precios , que es mas que el doble


----------



## Santee (Ene 5, 2011)

Holas ! 

El tda lo consegui a eso de $51 en el interior. fijate de tirar redes para otras casas de electronica por ahi conseguis mejores precios ! 

Saludos, feliz 2011


----------



## Holas (Ene 8, 2011)

Hola... llamando por toda la ciudad casi , descubri que en una casa de electronica (zener) tenian este integrado a 55 pesos , y por lo que he visto en el datasheet parece ser el original.
Paso a preguntar...
1)Quisiera saber si para el diseño de superman , hay que imprimir el circuito como esta o en modo "espejo" ya que utilizo el método de planchado
2)Si lo puedo hacer sonar bien con un nippon america de 200watts 5pulgadas3/4
3)Quisiera saber si este parlante como lo dice la caja puede ser cierto , porque lo mencione en esa casa de electronica y me dijieron que no existe , que debe ser de 20watts o menos , pero que los chinos suelen agregar numeros , quisiera saber de quien confiar...

esta bien? lo que estoy diciendO?


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

Que tal "Holas"
uff!, Hace mucho tiempo que no estaba por estos lados...

1.- Las Capturas no estan a escala solo es una vista preliminar.
2.- Y sí, si se puede imprimir tal como está el lado de las soldaduras sobre la placa, para utilizar con el método de la plancha.

*Este es un diseño mejorado* *que utilizo para mi PC *espero que te sirva*(proximamente mostraré otra versión con preamp añadido).*

Mejor utiliza el PCB WIZARD para abrir el esquema a escala e imprimir el lado de las soldaduras.

Cualquier duda.... con gusto contestaré.

Adjunto el archivo del PCB en zip.


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

osea , que usando el tda 7560 , lo tengo que imprimir tal cual esta para usar el metodo de planchado? probastes este ultimo circuito con el preamplificador?

este ya no tiene mejoras? y dime , que controla cada pote?de los 4 que se encuentran hay?

De lo unico que podria hacer una critica que te favoresca a v*O*s , es en que tendrías que modificar para que te queden jolla poniendo el integrado al fondo, de forma que se le pueda poner un chasis al tda con un disipador en los cuales , los dos tengan la funcion misma de disipar en cuanto sea de chapa , con un ailante en la parte de atras(que no se si sea necesario , porque la parte de atras no se si sera masa)corrijanmen si me equivoco

y yo pondria dos llaves , una en mute y otra en st-By; porque por lo que tengo entendido , en el caso de mute , no amplifica , es decir que se calla ,y st.by no consume corriente..


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

Buenas "Holas", Tienes razón en lo de modificar el esquema para que el Mosfet quede en la parte del fondo, lo modificaré proximamente.

Sobre los 4 potes, es para modificar el volumen de cada canal.

Si deseas Puedes colocar potes dobles para modificar el volumen de dos canales a la vez.

Ahora en el esquema los potes son de 100k. Los puedes camiar por unos de 50k, pero tendrias que modificar las 4 resistencias de 20k, a 10k.

Lo de los preamp,,, todavia no lo tengo pulido, es por falta de tiempo... pero lo termino y posteare tan pronto como pueda.

Saludos!


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

Mira ... te hago una pregunta... queres que te allude con eso , me refiero a a modificacion ... yo poray si entiendo mas o menos lo voy modificando... con respecto a lo volumenes... que quieres hacer , tipo un mixer? , y que controles tendria el pre?

el circuito como esta ahora , lo probastes?


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

Veras... la idea en principio es esa(un pequeño mixer)entonces, hace tiempo atrás comence haciendo este proyecto pero aún no lo tengo terminado, por eso es que no lo posteé,,,

Este es un preview del Amp con el preamp, esta un poco mal, pero ya tengo la placa fabricada, y estoy haciendo las pruebas pertinentes para que todo salga como debe ser..

acá la foto.


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

Mira, que lindo laburito te mandastes... bueno , yo hoy no duermo y para mañana tenes hecho el .pcb miio con lo que me pasasts de .pcb pero con el tda al fondo , pero confirmame si esta bien hasta donde me pasastes


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

cabe destacar que todo eso cabe en una cajita de fuente de PC


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 18, 2011)

Amigo, trata de no poner tantos puentes.
Saludos!


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

El amplificador que te pase anda perfecto,,, puedes modificarlo a gusto y antojo para que quede en la parte del fondo.. luego le añadiremos lo del preamp.


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

para donde mira el negato de los capaitores de abajo de 470 pf?


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

Los capacitores 470 pf no son electrolíticos, osea los puedes colocar en cualquier posición


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

Pudistes probar el preamplificador? Yo me quede en la noche y logre casi terminarlo... sin ningun puente , espero que este bien , otra cosa , no entiendo que funcion cumple el agregado que mencionastes en las dos ultimas imagenes.Y que cantidad de watts tira por canal , ya que lo tengo comprado pero no hecho..


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

Para ver sus caracteristicas echale un ojo a su datasheet
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/7/TDA7560.shtml


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

SI pero yo entendi que son como 40 w por canal , pero hoy un forista , me dijo que esta mal , que son entre los 4 canales alrededor de 40w

y me podrias decir , para que son esos dos integrados que le pusistes ademas?


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

Ahora pasa lo siguiente el Mosfet que estoy utilizando es el PAL007A(de Pioneer, en teoría 60w) y no el TDA7560, pero el patillaje es el mismo a excepción de la patilla HSD(TDA7560), y REMOTE(PAL007A), que en la placa que hice esa patilla esta opcional.

Lo del agregado no entendi.. supongo que hablaras del los filtros de sonido.
.........


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

osea , que es el total de los watts que tira , los 45 w , entre todas las 4 salidas?Lo que no entendi es todo el circuito que armastes en la derecha , eso es lo que no comprendi...


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

con respecto al tda7560 la verdad es 45w por canal, osea 4 x 45 total 180w ó según cuanto voltage le coloques al amplificador y que parlantes....

aaaa los integrados de la ultima foto son unos amplificadores estereo cada uno que amplifican la señal de los transistores...


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

Lo que yo te preguntaba , es que funcion cumplen , porque sabia que son amplificadores , lo que no entendia es para que los pusistes... , es para que tengan mas ganancia la distorcion ? o para que , porque la verdad es que no entiendo...


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

Los transistores son los que amplifican la señal de los microfonos, y para darle mas potencia estan los integrados....


Por otro lado yo también veo muchos comentarios errados en el foro acerca de que cuanto tiran estos amplificadores y la verdad....

depende del tipo de parlante que coloques... y el voltaje.... y el Amp. y el enfriador.

Imaginate esta *[debo cuidar el lenguaje en el foro]*, por ejemplo sin ofender... pero muchos queren sacar 45w de salida por canal, pero le colocan 12v de tensión y menor de 10amp... y cuando dan volumen se les distorsiona el audio..

cuando lo real seria 18v a 10amp.
y encima le colocan un parlante de audífono o radio..

Como dije yo tengo este amplificador cuadrafónico conectado a mi PC y retumba con claridad a 2 cuadras de distancia, y con buena definicion con unos bafles de unos...

60cm de alto x 35 de ancho x 35de fondo... aunque la verdad no lo tengo bien estudiado los parlantes

ya lo tengo como 3 años funcionando y disfrutando de juegos..... jejejeje


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

jaja , eso es lo que quiero yo .... pero es para el auto , me alcanzaron 490 A?


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

jejejeje 490 A??? de donde sacas tanta corriente??? jjajajaa


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

El autoo.... que se le va a hacer , recien queme casi todo el rectificador de media onda... pero bueno... tenia que pasar... debido a que esta hecho muy asi nomas , para hacer este circuito que no me anda el preamplificador.

Para cuando decis que terminas de diseñar la plaqueta para el tda 7560?


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

mas o menos me doy un tiempito,, y como mas o menos a mediados de febrero...


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

pero que te falta ponerle o terminarle de poner?Hasta aca , la ultima imagen que subistes esta andando?


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

aaa no andaba muy bien que digamos la parte del preamp. por que hace un ruido extraño..
parece que era uno de los transistores esta en mal estado(lo cambiaré)... y además tengo que simplificar el circuito por que esta muy entorpecido....


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

al preamplificador , lo llamas al regulador de frecuencia de cada canal?


----------



## superman9920 (Ene 18, 2011)

El preamplidicador para mic. que estoy probando es este....
http://platea.pntic.mec.es/lmarti2/preampli.htm

Terminaste el PCB del TDA7560???, lo puedes postear?


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

Me falta hacer la parte de arriba , pero esta todo guiado , a lo que es lo tuyo...

Si me decis como puedo subir el .pcb , lo subo sin problemas...

sube fotos , de como te quedo hecha la plaqueta con todas las ultimas modificaciones


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 18, 2011)

18V x 10A = 180W --> 180W con una eficiencia del 60% --> 112.5W --> 112.5W / 4 = 28.125W por canal, con viento a favor, en bajada, encima lo tenemos que empujar y con una distorcion.....
Mejor ni me quemo la cabeza, realizen su proyecto, y luego armen uno de verdad para que se den cuenta...


----------



## Holas (Ene 18, 2011)

Okey , pero lo tengo que armar... porque lo compre , no voy a dejar tanta plata tirada asi nomas...


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 18, 2011)

Dale, armalo, no te digo que este mal, o que no lo armes, lo unico que te digo es que no te ilusiones demasiado, esos integrados son los que llevan las radios de auto dentro, asi que no esperas mucha mas potencia de la que estas entregan.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 19, 2011)

> esos integrados son los que llevan las radios de auto dentro


Mmm. Algunos stéreos de baja calidad pueden tener estos integrados. Sony, Pioneer, etc usan MosFet. Y tienen unos 17W x 4 reales (no 50 x 4 como ellos dicen).
No comparen el pobre tda 7560 con esos stéreos, porque van a salir perdiendo.
Estos son pura THD. Imaginate: 4 x 45w son 180W. Con 12v, necesitaría 15 amperes para funcionar correctamente. Cosa que es bastante jodido conseguir, a no ser que se use una batería.
Por otro lado, y por último, yo (subjetivo y personal) armé este amplificador, y NO me gustó para nada.
Comparando con los otros que hice, con TDA2050, TDA1562, TDA7377, TDA7294, y hasta el pequeño TDA 2005. Ninguno tiene tanta distorsión como este.

Saludos, y si alguien lo hace andar BIEN, lo felicito!! 

Agucasta


----------



## Holas (Ene 19, 2011)

Jaja , dicen que por el amperaje y por el desipador , se produce mucha distorcion , me parece que lo tengo leido del datasheet , no me acuerdo por que lo lei hace muchoo... pero , entonces que recomiendas para tener mucho sonido Y buena calidad... ahora estoy haciendo dos tda 7377 , para juntarlos y tener 4 salidas , ya que segun ustedes tendria mejor sonido y mas alto rango de frecuencia , todo es para probar... hay que ver , porque sino , espero su respuesta de como hacer otro , debido a que no entendi el circuito que puso el forero amigo mas arriba

Encendiendolo por poco tiempo al circuito del tda 7560 , calienta mucho?? , porque ahora en un rato lo voy a soldar , pero tengo que medir , ahujerear , etc para ponerle el disipador , entonces quiero probarlo , con encenderlo y usarlo un ratito , 2 o 3 minutos calienta demasiado?


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 19, 2011)

con 2 o 3 minutos usándolo al límite, sin disipador, te va a durar muy poco.. Ahora, 10, o 15 segundos con esas características sirve para probar. Pero va a calentar, eso seguro. Si querés alimentarlo con 12Vdc, el amplificador, hasta ahora, más "fuertecito" que escuché (con ese voltaje, obvio) es el TDA1562q. Detalle: es monofónico. Pero anda fuerte. 
Saludos!


----------



## Holas (Ene 19, 2011)

Pero al ser monofonico sigue siendo estereo ese?


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 19, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> Pero al ser monofonico sigue siendo estereo ese?



Monofónico: 1 canal.
Stéreo: 2 canales.

Si querés un amplificador stéreo con TDA1562, tenés que armar 2.
Saludos!


----------



## Holas (Ene 19, 2011)

Ya se eso , pero no es monofonico , bifonico , y demas 
y no es mono , estereo
O me estoy confundiendo?


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 19, 2011)

Monofónico puede ser usado como decís vos, (que me imagino que pensas en un celular de los antiguos que hacen melodías _monofónicas_, que luego fueron reemplazadas por _polifónicas_) que son comparables con bifónico, polifónico, o etc. 

Monofónico, además, es un sinónimo de "mono" o "monoaural", que es cuando un sólo canal lleva toda la información del sonido. En caso de reproducirse en un sistema con 2 parlantes, el sonido sigue siendo monofónico, dado que ambos reproducen la misma señal.
Por consecuente, un sistema Stéreo, es comparable a uno Monofónico, Mono, o Monoaural, de manera que el primero tiene 2 canales, y el segundo sólo 1.

Saludos!

Fuente: http://www.duiops.net/hifi/enciclopedia/mono.htm


----------



## Holas (Ene 19, 2011)

que compleja que es la electronica ... y cuantoo hay para aprender para todos....


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 19, 2011)

Si agucasta89, la redio que tuve la oportunidad de desarmar no era de calidad, la verdad ni recuerdo la marca, pero si recuerdo que tenia un integrado muy parecido a estos como amplificador de potencia. Por el momento no tuve el gusto con una Pionner, Sony, etc... Pero no va a faltar oportunidad! je
Saludos.


----------



## Holas (Ene 19, 2011)

Sigo esperando el pcb  kikoaaf


----------



## Santee (Ene 20, 2011)

Holas, vos queres el pcb de TDA7560 ? yo lo subi mira unos post mas atras. 

Saludos, 
PD: no lei con atencion los post ultimos. si te sirve usalo


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

No , del tda 7560 no , del otro comnponente que me dijo kikoaaf


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

Disculpa "Holas", que PCB? No recuerdo haberte ofrecido ningun PCB ya que yo los realizo a mano, pero si puedo ayudarte vamos arriba, decime que es lo que estas necesitando.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

digo el pcb , del componente que me habias dicho , que sacaba como 50w en un solo canal , creo que me lo habas ofrecido vs , para hacerlo...porque me decias que el tda 7560, no era bueno... por la distorcion que generaba...

osea , necesito que me aclares unas cosas de lo que dice ahi!, osea por ejemplo como hago esas espiras , que significa eso que dice level 10 , y demas....


----------



## Santee (Ene 20, 2011)

estaras hablando del TDA1562Q ?

Saludos


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

No me acuerdo el que mencionaron , ni lo encuentro... pero poray es ese , nose es uno que entregaba por un solo canal 50w a 12volts  segun lo que entendi


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

aaaaa, ta, del LM3886. Este te da 50W, pero alimentado con una tension de +/- 30V aproximadamente. Tenes que hacer si o si una fuente DC-DC, si pensas que no puedes con ello, no creo que te sirva.
Si decides implementar dicha fuente, te puedo dar toda la data de este modulo amplificador ya que lo ralize y funciona impecable, pero lo implemente con trafo, no para un auto.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

Tengo dos trafos de mas menos 12 (sin rectificar), osea que me van a faltar pocos volts... pero es mono , verdad ademas cuanto amperjae necesita?Es muy caro este lm?


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

aaa, ahora veo eso que dice "Level 10", si tratas de mirar bien el diagrama, y seguis las lineas del PCB, te daras cuenta que eso que dice "Level 10", es un preset de 10K ohm, esto se puede sustituir por un potenciometro para controlar el volumen.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

Oks.. y... con que amperaje se puede usar... es na pequeña bobina que hay que  hacerle?que marca en el pcb?


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

Aca en Uruguay me sale 312 pesos (16 dolares) cada uno, pero seguro en Argentina vale muchisimo menos (aca siempre nos afanan con todo lo vinculado a la electronica). Con una carga de 8 ohm necesitas masomenos 2A y para una carga de 4 ohm necesitas 3A, en estereo seria el doble.

la bobina es muy simple, yo agarre un pedazo de alambre medio gruesito (entre 1 y 2mm) y le di 11 vueltas alrededor de un marcador de masomenos 10mm de diametro, luego solde la resistencia de 10 ohm 3W adentro (obviamente retire el marcador, se usa solo como molde) y listo el pollo.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

entonces , necesitaria ponerle dos trafos en serie , para subirle los volts... y en argentina , por lo menos en donde vivo pasa lo mismo.. pero tenes que hacerle una mini bobina , no?


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

Tus trafos son de 12 + 12? De cuanto amperaje??

mini bobina??? en donde??? Solo antes del parlante, como acople. Para que le saco unas fotos al modulo y te las subo.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

perdon por no poner el mas y menos pero me dieron pc portatil y no me se los comandos para usar el menos , uno es de 2 y otro de 3 amperios

me refiero a esos henrios que dice hay , no seria de una bobinita?

Pero digo... de acuerdo a mi ignorancia , no combiene hacerlo con tda 7377? osea , porque consume 12 volts , consume amperios que no me importa porque es la bateria del auto , y tenes 60w de pico... y es estereo... de ultima le pones otro tda 7377 y te queda un pico de 120w , no es mejor?


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

si tus trafos son de 2 y 3 amperios, y aparte son ambos de 12+12, podes implementarte un solo canal, los trafos no se bancarian 2 modulos. Esos Hy que indica ahi son de la bobina de acople, es la que te mencione anteriormente, ya te subo unas fotos.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

no , ya se que solo se aguantarian la version mono , pero sin ponerlo al mango  ni nada...


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

Como veras, yo no le coloque el preset, simplemente lo puentie por el lado del cobre ya que le estoy por colocar un potenciometro.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

Pero no combiene ponerle mas tda 7377 , y ya que uno solo proporciona mas potencia y ademas es estereo? o tiene mejor calidad de sonido este?


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

si lo usas con parlantes de 8 ohm no te darian problema, yo incluso en realidad los estoy por implementar con un trafo de 3.5 o 4 amp, esta medio justo, pero lo rescate de un Kenwood viejito y ta, es lo que hay, no lo subire al mango y listo, porque aca un trafo de 6A me sale una muy buena plata, algo asi como 100 dolares.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

Pero no combiene poner el tda 7377 , que da mas potencia , y es estereo?


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

si te animas con la fuente DC-DC para el coche, yo realizaria 2 modulos con el LM3886. Pero si no te animas con eso, bue, no te queda otra que implementar algo con un chip para 12v. El sonido, la verdad, no tiene punto de comparacion.

Aparte el TDA7377 es de 30W por canal, y con este te quedaria de 50W por canal, obviamente con 2 integrados.

Mirate el datasheet del 7377, no se le acerca ni a los talones. Fijate en la potencia de salida (Po):
THD 10%; RL 4 ohm; Po 20W.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

y cuanto distorciona el lm?entonces , me combiene gastar mas , pero tener el lm?

Pero el tema es que tendria que tener un duplicador de tension... osea , para para 12 volts...

pero que no sea el de mnicolau , porque es muy avanzado para mi...


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

el Lm3886 tiene una distorcion del 0.1% y tira en 4 ohm entre 60 y 68W alimentado con una tension de +/-28V, o bien tira 50W en 8 ohm con una tension de +/- 35V

Lo de la fuente sera custion de buscar, seguro hay alguna media sencilla, eso si, no te vas a librar de hacer algun bobinado.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

yo tengo parlantes de 200w y 5 pulgadas 3/4 de 4 ohm , entonces al maximo , no se le nota distorcion...

Yo hice un doblador de tension de 220v a 480v , servira para esto?


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 20, 2011)

si la fuetne entrega la la corriente necesaria y los parlantes son buenos, no tendria que haber distorsion. Que maraca son esos parlantes?


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 20, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> yo tengo parlantes de 200w y 5 pulgadas 3/4 de 4 ohm , entonces al maximo , no se le nota distorcion...
> 
> Yo hice un doblador de tension de 220v a 480v , servira para esto?




Y para qué usarías ese doblador en este caso?


----------



## dsklast (Feb 6, 2011)

hola amigos foreros tengo una duda arme el amplificador tda7560 y suena muy bien, el problema es que si conecto 2 o mas canales solo funciona uno y los otros senan a bajo volumen.

usa una fuente de pc atx de 144watt.

gracias por su pronta respuesta


----------



## mattkpo077 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hola acaba de hacer un pcb y queria saber si es que lo hice bien o se me olvido de algo les adjunto la imagen. lo hice con autocad el tamaño de la placa seria de 5cmx5cm busco que sea lo mas pequeña posible
saludos


----------



## Holas (Feb 7, 2011)

Hola...! Mira el circuito yo no lo hice , porque mi hermanito que tiene 6 años , me hagarro el tda y me le arranco casi todas las patitas , las restantes , me las doblo , y no lo deje a su alcanse , no se como abra hecho , pero fijate en los anteriores pcbs , uno de superman , que creo que de hay muchos lo hicieron , en la primera pagina creo que esta, y fijate que componentes lleva , y fijate si los tienes de igual forma


----------



## dsklast (Feb 9, 2011)

hola mattkpo077.

el impreso esta bien pero las pistas de alimentacion y salidas de audio seria bueno dejarlas mas gruesas, esto con el fin de que no se te levanten por exceso de corriente pues el tda consume 10A a maxima potencia.

otra cosa debes dejar en la parte de atras del tda espacio para un bien disipador puesto que se calienta bastante sin uno de buena calidad.

yo arme este amplificador y suena excelente ya corregi los errores que tenia y anda barbaro.

suerte con el tuyo 

saludos desde colombia.


----------



## mattkpo077 (Feb 11, 2011)

hola arme el integrado, pero no me queda bien claro en donde va conectado el sand by y si el jumper debe estar cewrrado o abiero para que ande saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 12, 2011)

Hola Mattkpo077. El jumper va *cerrado* para que el circuito *encienda*. De lo contrario no lo hará.
Saludos.


----------



## Holas (Feb 12, 2011)

Yo , te diría que leas para que sirve el stand-by, y


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 12, 2011)

y?ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mattkpo077 (Feb 12, 2011)

hola amigos bueno, hice la prueba pero primero lo puse el jumper abiero luego cerrado y nada, me puse a leer en otros foro y decia al pin le tenia que llevar entre 6 y 12v asi que solamente para probar lo conecte un segundo directamente al positivo pero lo unico que paso es calentarse el ic, ahora lo tengo con una resistencia de 10k pero se me hace que tiene que ser de 20k. lo alimento con un transforador de 13v 2A. es solo para prueba despues iria en el auto cuando este bien. a cuando lo pongo a andarcon el jumper cerrado y la resistencia de 10k ni se caliente y el parlante ni un ruido hace. lo estoy probando solamente con la entrada 1,2 y salida 1,2 ; las entrada 3,4 no tienen señal de audio hasta ahora
 saludos


----------



## Holas (Feb 12, 2011)

el"Y" era para dejar abierto, para que comente sobre los resultados , yo te diria , que le pongas por lo menos dos veces o 3 veces mas del transformador que le estas dando (me refiero al amperaje) o , sino , dale de la batería del auto , que de ahí alcanza y sobra, nos vemos espero tu respuesta , cuando hayas puesto como te dije


----------



## mattkpo077 (Feb 12, 2011)

el transformador de 2 Amp. es solo para probar despues lo pongo en el auto, con ese transformador probe un tda1562q que hice y sin ningun problema, obvio que no rinde al maximo pero para probar sirve. 
crees que no arranca es por el transformador???

ahora lo conecto y esta en corto-circuito, y el integrado comienza a levantar temperatura. me parece que esta quemado, ay alguna forma de saber?
saludos

lo conecte al jumper cerrado, pero ahora el ic levanta mucha temperatura y sigue sin escucharse nada al parecer el circuito esta cortocircuito, y se mase que queme el integrado cuando conecte el pin de standby directo al positivo uno o dos segundos, que medicen se abra quemado??
saludos


----------



## Holas (Feb 12, 2011)

Yo te diria , que saques el stand-by , segun lo que tengo entendido es como un "interruptor"(corrijanmen si me equiboco) , lo que te diría que hagas , si es eso ,que sueldes dos cables , que en vez de conectar el trafo , que lo pongas en el auto , y despues , si junta los dos cables dependiendo si quieres que este encendido o no


----------



## mattkpo077 (Feb 15, 2011)

consegui una trasformador de 2Amp. de 16v pero sigue sin andar el circuito, parece como sino llegara la corriente al ic porque el transformador tarda mucho en descargarse y ni si quiera levana temperatura el ic, con respecto al standby solde directamene al resistencia de 10k al positivo y nada. no se que podria ser ya verifique todo.
saludos


----------



## Holas (Feb 15, 2011)

Conectalo a la batería del auto...! y despues de hacer eso comenta...!


----------



## cipri8 (Abr 14, 2011)

hola yo arme el integrado pero me equivoque 2 veses digamos la 1ra que 1 ves por 1 segundo concte alreves el + y - y depues el stby y el mute los conecte a negativo. depues de cambiar eso el integrado no reacciona se quemo? bueno otra pregunta es si se puede hacer algun bloqueo tal de que si se llegara a conectar al reves la corriente esta no pase ?


----------



## dsklast (Abr 14, 2011)

hola cipri8 bueno con respecto al integrado pues que se haya quemado, puedes probar medir el voltaje de hsd creo que se llama es pin 25 que sirve para revisar el estado del integrado, mira en el datasheet el voltaje de estado ok creo que es de 12 v no estoy seguro.

para impedir el paso de polarizacion inversa coloca 2 en la entrada de alimentacion gnd y vcc pero ten en cuenta la caida de los diodos pues perderas 1.4 V del voltaje total y tiene que usar diodos de alta corriente unos 12A por que esta es la que exige el TDA.

Suerte.

2 diodos en la entrada jaja perdona....


----------



## cipri8 (Abr 14, 2011)

hola bueno ya voy a probar ahora rediseñe la plaqueta por que me quedo maso, la pregunta del millon es si el integrado puede usar como maximo 18 v se podra conctar una bateria de gel de 12 v de 7 A en serie con la del auto para tener 24 a 26 v y con algun regulador de voltage dejarlo fijo en 17 v para aumentar asi la potencia del integrado.... que dicen? se podra hacer algo asi o estoy loco... yo voy a 2 de ing elec esas cosa todavia nos la toco por eso pregunto


----------



## dsklast (Abr 14, 2011)

hola bueno el integrado trabaja a max 18V pero te dara un poco mas de THD si te fijas en el datasheet dicen que lo ideal es trabajarlo a 14V. yo lo tengo trabajando con una fuente de PC de 12V- 13V a 13A y trabaja exelente muy poca distorcion. no necesitas sumar fuentes ni nada das mucha vuelta sumando para despues regular, trabajalo con una fuente de 12 a 18 con eso funciona bien


----------



## cipri8 (Abr 14, 2011)

es que lo quiero usar en el auto con 4 parlantes de 6 x 9 a 2 ohm y quiero saqcarle el maximo pero si vos desis q a 14 va a andar bien ok el problema es cuando lo dejaria al auto parado el voltaje baja y eso se nota en la potencia de salida


----------



## dsklast (Abr 14, 2011)

si hay notaras algo de perdida de potencia pero no es critica es mas puedes escuchar menos distorcion y menos temperatura en el integrado otra cosa yo probe el TDA con parlantes de 4 ohm no se como trabaja a 2 ohm ni que tanta distorcion genera puedes probar, comparar y nos cuentas como te va.

suerte.


----------



## cipri8 (Abr 15, 2011)

hola mira desarme la plaqueta ya y quiero hacer una nueva pero quiero q*UE* alguien la controle para no hacer *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* con el integrado q*UE* tengo (si es q*UE* no esta qu*E*mado ) sino compro otro


----------



## gedfsa (May 16, 2011)

Estos integrados no dan mas de 24 o 26 vatios reales no se enganchen,el data no miente,simplemente no savemos leerlos,dice claramente,24 a 25 vatios max con tdh del 10%,en ningun lado esta estipulado que esa sea la potencia real por canal,esta es la potencia real y completa,simplemente no entendemos la nomenclatura engañosa del fabricante(50 vatios x 4otencia total erogada por los cuatro canales)saludos,espero sirba para despejar dudas,ademas aclaro que ningun estereo que posea estos chips desencona ni lastima un triste parlante de 5"saludos.:roll


----------



## aschefer (May 16, 2011)

segun el datasheet se soporta 2 ohms este integrado....

seria una locura conectar 8 parlantes en este integrado? dedicar 4 para graves y 2 para medios y 2 para agudos...

se me ocurre que sonaria bien, siempre y cuanto se cuente con lugar en el vehiculo...


----------



## cipri8 (May 21, 2011)

chicos loa arme pero no ema anda no se tome todo los recaudos le revise 50 veses y no larga ni una gota de musica. como lo puedo controlar??


----------



## fachile (Jun 1, 2011)

tengo un pequeño problema. lo ice y me funciono impecable, pero por algun motivo me equivoque en la fuente y le conecte 24 volt y 17A. en vez de los 12..... algo sono como un pequeños estallido y dejo de funcionar.... alguien sabe que puede ser? que se pudo haber quemado al subirle el voltaje a 24 volt???
espero que no sea el tda7560   saludos

mas info, acabo de descubrir que el circuito completo esta en corte, pues cuando lo conecto, la fuente se cae.  ojala alguien me pueda ayudar. saludos


----------



## Holas (Jun 2, 2011)

Primero para saber si el tda , aguanta eso tenès que ir a datasheet.com , eso te dice toda la informaciòn sobre todos los compronentes existentes , y luego para los cortos , pones el tester en continuidad y , te tiene que sonar (depende el tester)y , sino pones la escala mas baja de ohm( con lo que medis las resistencias) , y te pones a medir camino por camino y fijandote si hay corto...!


----------



## Holas (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola , re-encaro el proyecto. Conseguì el TDA 7560 , a 50 $ argentinos , como muy barato , mientras en todos lados me pedìa entre 75/80, dependiendo el luegar. Quisiera saber , si me pueden mostrar con un diagrama , como le hagrago un pre amplificador , ecualizador al circuito.

Espero su respuesta , muchas gracias...!


----------



## Holas (Jul 1, 2011)

Les hago una preguntita....; la plaqueta o diseño de plaqueta que hay en el datasheet , es doble fas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> Les hago una preguntita....; la plaqueta o diseño de plaqueta que hay en el datasheet , es doble fa*Z*?



Sip.

Cuando hagas una referencia a "Algo", publica el link o la imagen, así evitas que quién desee responderte deba buscar la información a la que haces referencia.


----------



## Holas (Jul 2, 2011)

osea , que tengo que hacerla doble faz fogonazo , o no importa eso?


----------



## Holas (Jul 7, 2011)

Hola a todos ; vengo de nuevo para acà... , la cosa es asi , debido a que me di cuenta de un par de cosas de la plaqueta , decidì de hacerle con el paint , los retoques necesarios , para que se pueda hacer la plaqueta del datasheet para hacer la plaqueta ; hacique , lo pase un poco por paint , ya una carilla .
Lo que quisiera saber , es si tengo todo bien conectado , segùn el lado que hice , para preceder a hacerle el zatinado...! .
Les dejo
 un link para que puedan descargarlo , y ver màs detenidamente , y decirme si hay algo que està mal...!
http://www.mediafire.com/?j277wdrc951g84e

Espero su respuesta...!


----------



## Holas (Sep 23, 2011)

Mira , te explico , si quieres fuente , ve a alguna casa de informàtica , que te vendan , o te regalen un par(Ellos , las desechan) , porque si haces la fuente , con trafo , y demàs , te va a salir muyy costoso el transformador. Mientras , si tienes conocimiento en electrònica(Lo suficiente para reparar una fuente) , te sacas una fuente buena . Y ... sino , la compras usada , que te puede salir , a lo sumo , una de 300Watts , uno 40 pesos.
Pero con esa plata , te desligas de todo , y le pones en una caja aparte la fuente , con el tda , y listo Chau problemas...!


----------



## bibianopic (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola! todos me gustaria saber si alguien ya armo el amplificador con el TDA7560A de 27 pines lo que pasa que no me coincide la impresion laser con el circuito integrado real, si alguien ya lo hiso de espero me puedan ayudar facilitandome su diseño del PCB gracias!


----------



## josemanuelma15 (Oct 10, 2011)

alguien me puede decir el voltaje de los condensadores


----------



## dsklast (Oct 10, 2011)

El voltaje de los condensadores depende del valor de la fuente pues como maximo puede meter 18 con uno de 25v es suficiente o 50 no importa. si colocas .1uf en lo posible de poliester pues los ceramicos son cortos ademas de meter ruido.

suerte


----------



## Holas (Oct 10, 2011)

Mira , en cuanto a lo que es la plaqueta, te recomiendo , que o la diseñes en doble faz la plaqueta(entrada de audio , por una cara , y la salida de audio , por la otra cara) , o que la re -dimensiones , con pcb, que fogonazo , hizo un post que lo explique.
El doble faz , es para el tema de "blindaje" , y para que no entren interferencias, ni ruidos.
Los capacitores , ponganlen de 25  volts , ya que con eso , sobre .Porque la baterìa de auto , es de 12 volts , que cuando , se enciende el auto llega aproximadamente a los 14.4 volts , aproximadamente(digo, porque el integrado , es para auto) , hacique , imaginate....!


----------



## bibianopic (Oct 11, 2011)

Mira que buena idea de hacer la placa doble cara no se me avia ocurrido de ante mano muchas gracias espero poder reducir el error de espacio y que no s eme peguen las pistas al momento de soldar gracias!


----------



## idem258 (Oct 12, 2011)

aaaaaaala chet... me he leido las 10 paginas...
en concluison... tengo un PAL007A y segun entiendo, su funcionamiento y datasheet es identico al TDA7560, ahora, viendo los impresos de la gente, hay 4 entradas verdad, por lo tanto 4 salidas...
Diganme, pienso conectar mi ampli a la pc configurando la salida del pc a 4 canales(2 frontales, un centro y un woofer) o (2 frontales y 2 traseros).
Por ahora tengo dos parlantes Pionner que dicen 200W pero, ese valor es lo q consume o lo maximo q soporta?
Ayudenme a seleccionar los parlantes adecuados por favor!

Ah, puedo alimentar el circuito con una fuente de Pc?
en caso fuese un transformador, estaria bien uno de 180 VA, lo hice yo mismo y el bobinado de 12V me esta dando mas o menos 8A,,,

Lo ultimo... tambien necesita voltaje (-) o solo funciona con (+)


----------



## josemanuelma15 (Oct 12, 2011)

yo pienso que 8 amperios son pocos por lo menos 16 amperios si no son unos pocos mas


----------



## Holas (Oct 12, 2011)

Mira... especulaciones , no van .
Segundo , si deberìa andar , perfectamente , con una fuente de por lo menos 250w o 300w (recomiendo , que se consigan ATX)
Tercera , si , mientras la salida de la pc , cumpla , con los mV de audio , necesarios para que el tda "reconozca" que hay una señal de audio , todo va bien. 

Saludos , espero que les sea de utilidad , por mi parte , esta barado el proyecto , por las siguientes cosas:
1) El circuito ,que mencione unas paginas atràs , no lo logro poner en la medida exacta.
2) No tengo tiempo...


----------



## idem258 (Oct 13, 2011)

consegui datos exactos de los parlantes y son los siguientes:
son  Pionner de 16cm. coaxial de 3 canales; ademas en la caja dice: 220W Max.  35W Nom; 4Ohm de impedancia; 92 Db, estaran bien para el integrado?
y el woofer q*UE* me gustaria poner es de 8 Ohm, tiene un iman enorme !


----------



## idem258 (Oct 30, 2011)

no, creo que usare otro integrado pra el subwoofer, ahora pense en colocar mis dos apralantes pionner de tres vias para frontales y ya comprare otros 2para los traseros...
ahora solo tengo una duda...
Hey SUPERMAN, en el PCb que posteaste, esos capacitores celestes rectangulares, necesariamente tienen que ser de esos?
o pueden ser los capacitores de lenteja?
gracias!


----------



## joaquy2010 (Nov 13, 2011)

hola muchachos perdon que sea ofensivo para algunos y no quiero entrar en disputa con algunos 
que es watts rms ?
yo tengo un minicomponente sony mhc dp800av de 5 canales 2x 120 watts rms y 3x 40rms ustedes diran y a mi que ?
todos conocemos o vinos en vidriera el sony muteky de 185 watts rms x6 , con los paralantes de esta bestia conectados a mi viejo minicomponente empece a entender algo los rms de muchos fabricantes son una mentira, antes de llegar al maximo los parlantes que soportan 185 watts suenan mucho mas que con el sintoamplifidor supuestamente mas potente
compre unas columnas sony alta gamas de 140 watts rms y oh sorpresa ni el minicomponente ni el sintoamplificador las hacen entregar su potencia maxima 
la semana pasada arme un amplificador con un tda 2050, el transformador entrega 22volt aprox y 6 amper
a la entrada le puse el filtro pasa bajo de construya su video rocola y a la salida le puse un divisor subwoofer que se compran por internet, use un parlante subwoofer de 7" sony y ahi la sorpresa vibraron todos los vidrios, fui corriendo al auto y baje mi subwoofer pioneer de 10" semillado el viejito , lo conecte y se movio como con mi potencia boss de 600 watts entonces que valores de potencia manejamos si un tda 2050 hace eso ?
hace unos meses atras compre para vista unos parlantes marca yahro de 12" 100 watts rms , por un mal movimiento hundi el copo y lastime la suspencion, fui a la casa de enconado para repararlo y el enconador me dijo que con una bobina de 35mm 4 capas ni por chiste llego a 100 watts rms a lo sumo anda en los 50 watts rms mas no!
entonces me dijo nene esa bobina la usaba sony y aiwa para sus parlantecitos de 6" y 7" y me dio el ejemplo mas logico, la fabricacion y el costo vario a lo largo de los años la idea es que vos pienses que compras algo bueno mientras que compras mier...
hoy pelee todo el dia con el gabinete para este amplificador, hasta que lo deje hermoso, el futuro dueño ya lo probo con unos parlantes pioneer 6x9 para atras y 6.5" para las puertas, el esta feliz y yo otra vez con esa sensacion hermosa de orgullo por hacer una placa y que funcione bien en la primera encendida
saludos a todos y otra ves digo no usemos la frase moverla tal o cual parlante, a probar y no olvidar la fuente de alimentacion en muchos casos lo es todo ya que sin energia no hay potencia


----------



## Holas (Nov 14, 2011)

Si puedes sube fotos....!


----------



## idem258 (Nov 14, 2011)

Buenas noche muchachos, es cierto que la fuente de PC puede causar ruidos(interferencias) en la parte del amplificador?


----------



## Holas (Nov 15, 2011)

No tengo ni idea , ya que no lo pude hacer , hasta el momento.No se que opina el resto...


----------



## idem258 (Nov 19, 2011)

hola muchachos, termine de armar mi amplificador 4 canales con PAL007(TDA7560) y funciona!!! pero... los sonidos son muy gruesos... a que se debe... tal vees los capacitores? alguien me podria decir que tipo de capacitores pusieron?
en la parte de la entrada, puse unos capacitores ceramicos 104 y los que van junto a ellos son unos capacitores multicapa 471 afecta eso en algo?
Ah, y el led por que permanece encendido? es normal? o indica algo?


----------



## Holas (Nov 20, 2011)

Que pcb has hecho?


----------



## idem258 (Nov 20, 2011)

el PCB que publicvaron aca en la pagina 2 creo...
No, es el que lleva el nombre de PAL007_solo...
en el comentario N°79 hecho por superman...


----------



## idem258 (Nov 25, 2011)

Funcioonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa de maravillas... wooo que emocion.. estoy escuchando musica ahora con el...
el problema era q mi fuente solo me daba como 1 amperio de fuerza y no era suficiente... ahora lo hago funcionar con una fuente de pc


----------



## jorgehernanso (Dic 1, 2011)

tengo una duda, debe parecer algo tonta pero es que recien arranco con todo esto.. estab viendo la lista de componentes y todo eso, los capasitores  aparte del valor que tienen q ser de que voltaje tienen que ser??? chusmeando unos circuitos desarmados que tengo vi que dice el valor en uf y el voltaje, o como seria?


----------



## Holas (Dic 1, 2011)

tenés por un lado la capacidad(uF) , y el voltaje (v) , que tendría que ser de 25v , para que valla tranquilo.


----------



## jesustoural (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola muy buenas a todos, tengo en casa un par de estos circuitos, de los cuales me gustaria poder construir un equipo 2.1 con sus respectivos previos, pero no se si se pueden conectar de alguna forma las salidas Out 3 y Out 4 en puente... os dejo el diagrama haber que os parece que se puede hacer, un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2011)

Ya están trabajando en puente adentro , así que no se puede.


 Saludos !


----------



## jesustoural (Dic 14, 2011)

Ok, pues muchas gracias por tu respuesta, entonces repartiré las frecuencias en el previo y listo! un saludo


----------



## Holas (Dic 18, 2011)

Bueno , les cuento, que me hice de tiempo , y logré hacerlo.
Está en doble Faz TODAVÏA NO LO HICEVer el archivo adjunto ampli TDA.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto ampli TDA 2.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto ampli TDA 3.pdf

Disculpen , pero no se me guardó muy bien las modificaciones de último momento .
Ëste , es el que diseñe...

Lo que modifiqué , al circuito del datasheet , es que puse bornera para el Stan-by , y para el mute (para poner interruptor).
Y miré por un datasheet , que el PING HSD , tenía una resistencia, con la cual se ponía en ON/OFF(Quisiera que alguno que sepa , me aclare que és).
Puse dos capacitores, para filtrar.
Puse bornera de 2 pines para salida de audio(la otra, como está en el esquemático ,la mandé directamente a negativo)

Si alguno , se decide a modificarla a su gusto Bienvenido sea, pero que lo pongá en éste enlace.

Bueno , si quieren el programa , mandenmen un MP

Saludos...!


----------



## kxito (May 10, 2012)

saben si el preview de superman con mute y st by q publico funcion?
y holas, no entiendo muy tus pdf


----------



## ecopp96 (Jul 4, 2012)

Buenos días, Tengo una duda de si se puede usar el mute y stand by del tda 7560 y como conectarlo, osea si se puede usar para silenciar la salida y luego volver a estado normal con un boton o algo asi.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 14, 2012)

Saludos, recurro de nuevo al foro pero esta vez en el tema de amplificadores de audio.

Resulta que apenas me incursioné en este tema y me animé a armar un amplificador con un integrado que hallé en un estéreo de coche. Hablo del TDA7650, armé el circuito según la hoja de datos y lo probé con un subwoofer de 350 W 4 Ω y todo bien.

Ahora mi idea es implementar un pre-amplificador para realzar los bajos y añadirle un control de volumen y bass; busqué uno y se lo adapté, el problema es pues que al conectar todo la bobina del subwoofer comienza a hacer un bajeo extraño, sin señal aplicada la bobina oscila muy fuertemente. No se si sea problema de las impedancias del circuito o alguna otra cosa.

El control de volumen lo hice con un TA7630 y de allí la señal al amplificador.

Espero me orienten y me digan que está mal en mi diagrama o que puedo modificarle.

Aclaro que estoy utilizando una fuente de PC de 12 V para la alimentación, como fuente de señal utilizo un reproductor de mp3.


----------



## jmgm (Nov 14, 2012)

Tu fuente tiene los suficientes Amperes? Otra cosa que veo raro es el circuito con tl071, es otro pre o un filtro pasa bajos activo? Y si lo alimentas con +12 y -12 debería de ser +12 V pin 7 y -12 V pin 4, no crees?
saludos!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 14, 2012)

La fuente soporta unos 3A, por el momento lo he usado a bajo volumen así que no creo que el problema venga de allí, más adelante le armaré la fuente a transformador. El circuito con el TL071 es el pre de bajos, lo obtuve de Ver el archivo adjunto pre_subw_car.pdf este documento. El pre en si funciona bien, el problema se presenta al conectarlo como en el diagrama que muestro:
Fuente->control->pre de bajos->Ampli, pienso que quizá el ampli se sature pero ya intenté poniendo un divisor de tensión a la salida del pre y aún así hace el problema...


----------



## jmgm (Nov 15, 2012)

Creí ver que el tl071 lo alimentabas con alimentación simétrica, ya veo que no es así.
Has probado a cambiar la resistencia de 100 k que hay entre los pines 2y6  por otra mayor, así disminuirás la ganancia (si no me equivoco), porque a lo mejor es que el amplificador esté saturado como tu dices.
Por si te sirve de consuelo yo intenté armar un pre con control de tonos usando un 4558 con alimentación simple (con esa R 10 k entre +12 V y pin+ del operacional) y tampoco me funcionó, a la salida del amplificador me hacía algo parecido a lo tuyo, después lo hice con fuente simétrica y anda como un reloj.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 16, 2012)

El circuito es unipolar ya que está diseñado para usarse con la batería del automóvil... seguiré tu consejo de disminuir R de 100k y comento que resultados obtengo, gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 19, 2012)

Ya he revisado y reconectado el ampli y resulta que ese efecto es producido por una espantosa retroalimentación causada por tener armado el circuito en protoboard. Aún así disminuí el valor de la R del preamplificador y obtuve mejores resultados. Ahora solo espero conseguir un buen woofer con su cajón para terminar este proyecto. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## jmgm (Dic 2, 2012)

hola a todos los miembros del foro,mi duda es la siguiente:
He reparado un radio-mp3 de coche jvc al cual se le quemo el integrado amplificador que era un la47505,como no lo encontre por ningun lado le puse un tda7560 despues de mirar sus esquemas y ver que eran equivalentes pin a pin.
ya funciona pero el tda7560 calienta bastante,no para quemar,pero si como para secar un trozo de papel mojado en 1 minuto o menos je je(experimento probado).
Es normal que un tda7560 caliente tanto? o puede que yo interpretara mal sus esquemas y no sean equivalentes? temo que se pueda volver a quemar ( su costo es de 18 euros) o que pueda ocasionar un pequeño incendio una vez colocado en el coche.
gracias de antemano a cualquier respuesta y saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2012)

Ese integrado consume 200mA (Promedio) sin señal, así que es lógico que se caliente.


----------



## jmgm (Dic 2, 2012)

gracias fogonazo por contestar,se calienta nada mas conectarlo(sin tener aun señal de audio)y ya esta caliente en apenas segundos. una vez que tiene señal y conforme le subes volumen aumenta en calor( o eso creo).
Si dices que es normal,me lo creo,me fio de tus conocimientos.saludos!
P.D. es tda7650 equivalente al la47505 como yo creo? solo por curiosidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2012)

jmgm dijo:


> gracias fogonazo por contestar,se calienta nada mas conectarlo(sin tener aun señal de audio)y ya esta caliente en apenas segundos.


El consumo que indiqué es en vacío, sin parlantes ni señal, si calculamos la potencia disipada serían unos *2,5W* sin hacer nada, así que con seguridad va a calentar.
En el datasheet indica 200mA de promedio, pudiendo llegar a 300mA, todavía mas caliente.
Según he visto, "Todos" los integrados de salida de autostéreos son de calentar aún en vacío.


> . . . una vez que tiene señal y conforme le subes volumen aumenta en calor( o eso creo).


Lo cual es normal.


> . . .Si dices que es normal,me lo creo,me fio de tus conocimientos.saludos!
> _*P.D. es tda7650 equivalente al la47505*_ como yo creo? solo por curiosidad


No me fije, si te está funcionando y no exploto nada se podría pensar que es equivalente


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 2, 2012)

Al parecer ambos CI's son equivalentes en patillaje... Como te menciona fogonazo es normal que este tipo de integrados se caliente incluso sin estar con carga, claro dentro de ciertos límites. ¿Lo tienes conectado con su disipador?. O en su defecto, renueva la pasta conductora de temperatura para una mejor disipación del calor.
Saludos


----------



## jmgm (Dic 3, 2012)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Al parecer ambos CI's son equivalentes en patillaje... Como te menciona fogonazo es normal que este tipo de integrados se caliente incluso sin estar con carga, claro dentro de ciertos límites. ¿Lo tienes conectado con su disipador?. O en su defecto, renueva la pasta conductora de temperatura para una mejor disipación del calor.
> Saludos



si que esta conectado a su disipidador y renove la pasta conductora,funciona perfectamente pero se me hizo raro que al conectarlo sin señal ni altavoces este se calentara en instantes.
El radio-mp3 ya se lo he dado hoy a su dueño pero yo temia que en poco tiempo pudiera fallar o en el peor de los casos provocar un incendio en el coche (esto puede que sea algo exagerado) a causa de la temperatura del disipador,aunque yo estuve antes dandole caña unas horas y sin problemas(no quema pero calienta que no veas)                                                                                                                                         
Desconocia que estos integrados calentaran asi,Fogonazo menciona que es normal y tu coincides tambien con el,asi que me quedo mas tranquilo,muchisimas gracias a ambos y saludos!


----------



## aschefer (Dic 17, 2013)

Hola... estuve leyendo y termine confundido...

Lo que me trae a consultarles es que quiero elevar un poco la ganancia de el circuito del 071 (pre sub car)
Ya que no llego a sacarle el mayor provecho con mi celu o estereo (rca) tengo un sub de 4 ohms de 6 pulgadas y no lo llega a mover bien porque pareciera que van a reventar los demas parlantes... no tiene esa regulacion el estereo (subir rca y bajar el resto)

En resumen, lei lo posteado anteriormente pero no me quedo claro si: aumento la resistencia de 100k de las patas 2 y6 sube o baja la ganancia del pre... 
Que valor de resistencia tendria que probar? Ya que no tengo ni idea a que valor subir.

Muchisimas gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

La ganancia la da la relación entre 100k y 1k , deberias aumentar la de 100k o disminuir la de 1k

Probá con 150k y también 470 Ohms , por separado o juntas


----------



## aschefer (Dic 17, 2013)

Excelente!! Mil gracias por la ayuda....

La de 100k la eleve a 150k y la de 1k la baje a 680ohms porque es lo que tengo....
Todavia no la probe... enseguida me aventuro.

Tengo otra consultita... que capacitor tendria que cambiarle para modificar el rango de freq? Porque tiene 2 de 224 y 2 de 104 (codigo, no valor) y como para ir probando... como seria aprox la variacion de acuerdo al valor del condensador?
O sea, que valores recomendarias para obtener (aprox) tal frecuencia...  y a que freq esta trabajando actualmente (original).

La ultima duda es si conviene ponerle capacitores grandes ceramicos (comunmente naranja) o de poliester (arveja)

GRACIAS


----------



## idem258 (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola SUPERMAN nuevamente por aqui despues de tres años y perdon por reabrir el tema. Una consulta, tienes el ampli conectado de frente desde el dispositivo que te da el audio o lo tienes desde un pre o algo?
Pues, yo lo tengo conectado directamente al pc, pero, ahora que quiero colocarle tarjeta de snido nueva, tengo miedo que pase algo, talvez mas mV que sale de la tarjeta de sonido o yo que se y se malogre el ampli. Que proteccion recomiendas o aqui los compañeros recomiendan?


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola a todos los foreros:

Les comparto esta otra manera de usar el tda7560, espero y sea de su agrado, yo lo recomiendo existencialmente pues no me dió algún tipo de lata, y disculpen haber hecho una hoja bastante rústica donde puse la disposición de los componentes que es donde ustedes pueden ver la posición reitero de los componentes de acuerdo al txt que subí, quisiera aclarar que para que no entre el stand by en una foto se ve un cable marrón, ese debe de ir conectado a el positivo de la corriente, bueno eso es todo disfrútenlo.


----------



## superman9920 (Mar 12, 2015)

Perdon por no responder.... me desconecte del foro mucho tiempo desde que Mi disco duro murió en pleno trabajo y perdi todos mis apuntes.... no tenia ni respaldo jejejejeje y otra vez estoy por aca de nuevo....

Desde luego el amplificador lo tenia conectado directo desde la tarjeta de sonido de la PC sin ningun problema.... pero yo creo que hubiera sido bueno colocarle un preamplificador...


----------



## Kasyenin (Ago 7, 2022)

Hice un amplificador con el tda7560 siguiendo el diagrama de la hoja de datos y al encenderlo emite un pitido, alguien sabe cuál sería la falla o como lo puedo diagnosticar?


----------



## unmonje (Ago 7, 2022)

El pitido, si es fuerte en los parlantes quiere decir 2 cosas
1 - Que está funcionando cosa que es buena y
2-  Que esta oscilando, lo cual *no es bueno*, quiere decir que se está realimentado señal desde algún lugar. Por suerte tiene solución.

Parece ser oscilación de 1000 ciclos que  hace recalentar el equipo, peor también está la oscilación de alta frecuencia (que no se escucha ) que  puede romper el amplificador,

Para resolverlo hay varias técnicas que se deben llevar a cabo. En el foro hay mucha información sobre como proceder en estos casos. Búscala, no voy a repetir todo esa enciclopedia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2022)

Hola a todos lo mejor a si hacer es conectar un Osciloscopio en la salida del amplificador para puder entiender mejor lo que si pasa .
!Saludos!


----------

